# H: Painted 1750 pts Black Templar Army W: Many



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Hi,

I recently acquired a sizeable Lizardmen force from a local player who quit the hobby. At the last moment he threw in his painted Black Templars tournament army. I know it sounds ridiculous, but his girlfriend made him!. As I have no real use for the Templars I decided to trade them.

The army stands at 1750 to 2000 points of painted models and includes at least 5 termies, 40 marines, 3 rhinos/razorbacks, a laspredator and a land raider. I haven't gone through it completely yet, but I will once I have a bit more time.
As far as painting is concerned, I will post pictures once I get the entire army out of the box, but all the basics are in order (basing, colours, consistency,... ) and average rating on tournaments should be 12-13 / 20. (Do not count on it winning best painted)


As far as what I want in return for it:
Basically I want to get just below break even. I paid €300 for the lot (retail comes at around €550 and would like to make a trade for either Lizardmen (Saurus, Slann, Skinks, Temple Guard or Kroxigors) , Obliterators or Skaven clanrats). Or if you can get hold of a Forge World Emperor Fire Dragon I'd consider getting rid of the army for one of those. (I'll even throw in 2 boxes of Sanguinary Guard and a Finecast Dante with a slightly wonky axe. Dante's mint in blister, the Sanguinary guard are in various stages of building and undercoating, but no paint on them yet). I should note that I only accept unpainted and preferably unassembled models in return.

Anyway, I'll update this post with pics and a comprehensive list of what is in the army. If anyone is interested, leave a post or shoot me a PM.

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Pics as promised:

Anyway, here's the final tally:
12 Assault Marines








26 Marines, 5 Veterans, 1 Captain, 1 Emperor's Champion








7 Neophytes








2 Rhinos, 1 Razerback








6 Assault Termies








Land Raider and Laspredator








Extras








Total value new comes at €536, but as said, I want about 200-250 euros in trade value, which I think is quite reasonable even if the buyer does intend to strip them of paint.

Cheers, Wolfie


----------

